# Snowy mallards



## nicklesman

Hit the lake today for a few hours with my good buddy and was able to bag a couple of mallards. It was very cold out but the !$ were flying. Lots of ducks out there today probably seen three hundred but most were buffleheads and my buddy said they are no good to eat but man are they pretty. I would like to get out again but we will have to see. Oh well it was nice to do some [email protected] anyway


----------



## big_fish

not trying to pry but what lake were you at i would love to see some bufflehead it was my understanding they were a westcoast bird and very unlikely to see over here on the eastern side of the us


----------



## nicklesman

I am on a privat lake in warren ohio and can gaurentee they were buffies I am thinking of taking one and getting it mounted.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

buffies are not uncommon in the eastern flyway, i've shot plenty of em here in ohio and pa


----------



## ducky152000

we shoot buffys every year, not uncommon at all,


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Adam...I was outside with the dog last Sat and saw two big flocks of ducks flying towards Rockwell had to be at least 100 birds to each flock.You picked a good day some of my best days were when the snow flies...Geese are the same...An old timer told me years ago .. when the snow flies the birds are afraid they will loose there food supply...I do know when it snows they want down anywhere there are decoys...And I don't know who told big-fish about the Buffleheads but they are more a pain than a person may think..Killed plenty...Adam your buddy was right about the not eating them..We always called them scrap ducks..( Merganzers, Buffleheads ,Coots) they are all fish eaters and from what I was told your house will smell of fish if you cooked them.....JIM....CL....


----------



## firstflight111

i kill buffies all the time see them all the time but telling stories are better with pics 

just saying


----------



## nicklesman

I dont need to show pics just simply trying to say ducks are still flying. You want to go see them I will take you there. I do not "tell stories" I am a straight shooter anyone who knows me will tell you this. I dont have time to take pics when I am hunting. I could care a less if you think I am telling stories because I know what we have and that is a duck hunters paradise all to ourselves!!!!
just saying


----------



## big_fish

sorry my bad and im new to waterfowl hunting i was on the du site I miss rear the discription anyone ever see them on the ohio river?thanks for putting up with the newguy


----------



## beaver

nicklesman said:


> I dont need to show pics just simply trying to say ducks are still flying. You want to go see them I will take you there. I do not "tell stories" I am a straight shooter anyone who knows me will tell you this. I dont have time to take pics when I am hunting. I could care a less if you think I am telling stories because I know what we have and that is a duck hunters paradise all to ourselves!!!!
> just saying


I believe you....but you can still show me where they are if you want.


----------



## nicklesman

that might work out seeing I am screwed here in a week with no where to go oh well there is always next year


----------



## firstflight111

nicklesman said:


> I dont need to show pics just simply trying to say ducks are still flying. You want to go see them I will take you there. I do not "tell stories" I am a straight shooter anyone who knows me will tell you this. I dont have time to take pics when I am hunting. I could care a less if you think I am telling stories because I know what we have and that is a duck hunters paradise all to ourselves!!!!
> just saying


why does every body get there panties in a bunch all i said was stories are better with pics i never said your full of bs i like to see pic


----------



## nicklesman

I am sorry flight guess I took it the wrong way. I read it with the wrong intent then. I dont carry a camera in the blind though. Way to much water around and it was sub 20 degree weather and snowing.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

get a waterproof camera  Olympus makes a good one, it's what i have, not too expensive either


----------



## nschap

wish i had a camera yesterday 3 of us shot 12 mallards 1shoveller and 1goose in about 2 hours, definately a day to write home about


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

nschap...Did you humt the fields or open water..Yesterday had to be a good day...weather wise...Over the years I have noticed snow cover pushes them a little further south..When it warms up a little they move back up...And the lakes have a skim of ice so they move down to where it is more to there likeing...Good Luck guy's there is a lot of snow comming,....JIM....CL....!$


----------



## Luv2dukhnt

Sounds like you boys are whackn em pretty good.


----------



## nschap

crappie lover,I hunt a small private stretch of open water off a spillway,we have trouble keeping out other people but not the ducks


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

nschap,,Sounds like you have the perfect spot open water,,,As for the other hunters comming in ,,I don't know how you can keep them out..Good Luck....JIM....CL....PS... if it is private get permission from the land owner to chase them out..


----------

